# java.exe in System 32. Hilfe!!!



## bluevinc (31. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe Java SE gedownloadet. Dann habe ich die Datei jdk_... geöffnet und somit Java installiert. Dann habe ich mir Videos angeschaut um Java zu lernen und in denen hiess es man soll eine Umgebungsvariable erstellen. Dazu muss man den Dateipfad von java.exe öffnen, kopieren und in die Variable einfügen. Dann lavern manche von diesem BIN Ordner, aber ich habe keinen. Wenn ich den Dateipfad von Java.exe öffne, ist dieser C:\Windows\System32. Alle sagen der Dateipfad sollte irgendwas mit Program Files (x64) oder so sein. Den habe ich aber nicht. In diesem Thread steht auch irgendwas über System 32: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html (erste Antwort). Egal, ich habe einfach den Dateipfad von java.exe (C:\Windows\System32) in die Variable eingefügt. Das zeigte aber nicht die erwartete Wirkung (in diesem Video: Java Tutorial 1 - Installation vom JDK und eclipse [GERMAN] - YouTube 2:20 bis 5:00 da hiess es wenn man in CMD javac eingibt, kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, wenn man die variable erstellt hat, bei mir kommt aber noch eine).
Von welcher Datei soll ich überhaupt den Dateipfad in die Variable einfügen? Und wie komme ich an diesen BIN-Ordner ran? Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Danke im Vorraus
bluevinc


----------



## Camino (31. Mrz 2012)

Normalerweise hast du nach dem Installieren von Java (JDK) einen Ordner namens bin, in dem u.a. auch die Datei java.exe liegt. Hast du denn irgendwo ein Programmverzeichnis namens Java oder jdk...?

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/16581-jdk-sdk-installieren-einrichten.html


----------



## bluevinc (31. Mrz 2012)

Camino hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise hast du nach dem Installieren von Java (JDK) einen Ordner namens bin, in dem u.a. auch die Datei java.exe liegt. Hast du denn irgendwo ein Programmverzeichnis namens Java oder jdk...?
> 
> Schau doch mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/16581-jdk-sdk-installieren-einrichten.html



Das einzige was ich habe ist die Datei jdk_... die ich gedownloadet habe, sie ist unter Downloads gespeichert. Dann habe ich noch  einen Ordner namens "System32", in dem sehr viele Dateien und Ordner gespeichert sind, darunter auch java.exe. Es gibt aber keinen Ordner namens BIN, und wenn ich trotzdem den Dateipfad von java.exe (C:\Windows\System32) in die Variable einfüge, bringt das nichts. In dem von mir genannten Thread (http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html) steht in der ersten Antwort irgendwas über System32 (versteh ich aber nicht). Ein Programmverzwichnis namens Java oder jdk habe uch nicht.
Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## bluevinc (31. Mrz 2012)

Camino hat gesagt.:


> Schau doch mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/16581-jdk-sdk-installieren-einrichten.html



Ich habe es mir angeschaut, und da steht es existiert schon eine Umgebungsvariable namens Path und man soll noch den Ordnerpfad von BIN hinzufügen.Bei mir existiert aber keine Variable namens Path. Und als ich dann geschaut habe habe ich diese Website gefunden:Umgebungsvariablen in Windows da steht man soll in cmd.exe Set eingeben dann werden die möglichen Umgebungsvariablen angezeigt. Das habe ich gemacht aber da wurde Path auch nicht angezeigt. Soll ich Path einfach neu machen? Wenn ja, was sind dei Pfade von Path? CMD liegt bei mir übrigens auch in Systam32


----------



## Camino (31. Mrz 2012)

bluevinc hat gesagt.:


> Das einzige was ich habe ist die Datei jdk_... die ich gedownloadet habe, sie ist unter Downloads gespeichert..



Das ist eine exe-Datei? Die musst du noch ausführen, damit Java installiert wird...


----------



## bluevinc (31. Mrz 2012)

Camino hat gesagt.:


> Das ist eine exe-Datei? Die musst du noch ausführen, damit Java installiert wird...



Ja es ist eine exe datei aber ich habe sie schon ausgeführt und so Java installiert.


----------



## Camino (31. Mrz 2012)

OK. Und wohin wurde Java installiert? In welches Verzeichnis? Und welches Windows hast du eigentlich?


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2012)

> steht in der ersten Antwort irgendwas über System32 (versteh ich aber nicht).


Das bedeutet, dass in der Reihenfolge, in der die Verzeichnisse im path aufgelistet wurden, auch nach der java.exe gesucht wird.
Wenn also das Verzeichnis System32 irgendwo im path vor dem eigentlich gültigen Java-Verzeichnis aufgeführt wird, wird auch die java.exe aus dem zuerst aufgeführten Verzeichnis benutzt.

Welche Verzeichnisse hast du denn unter _C:\Programme_ bzw. _C:\Programme (32)_ bzw. C_:\Program Files_, die mit Java zu tun haben?


----------



## bluevinc (31. Mrz 2012)

Problem gelöst!
Unter dem Verzeichnis C:\Programme habe ich einen Ordner namens Java gefunden, dann einen Ordner namens jdk... und dann einen namens bin!!! Ich bin euch so dankbar!


----------

